# Paint paint paint !!!!!



## maggio (Mar 31, 2009)

Has anyone had any luck with Spray paint you can find at your everyday store that will stick to lexan bodies and not fly off ? I really liked the pactra rattle cans but looks like they are not making them anymore. Not interested in messing with a air brush and well I have tried some of the Tamiya cans and just dont like the way some of the colors come out. Any help is appreciated !! Thanks


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Duratrax basically recreated the Pactra R/C paint line for lexan bodies. The colors mostly remained the same, but the spray cans are actually larger. Here is a link on TowerHobbies for the Duratrax paints..

http://www.towerhobbies.com/products/duratrax/dtxr4050m.html


----------



## dizzy (Jan 6, 2004)

I have painted a few bodies with the Duratrax paint and I am pleased with it so far.


----------



## maggio (Mar 31, 2009)

ThAnks guys


----------



## davis2ph (Nov 19, 2013)

*Spray paint Secret*



maggio said:


> Has anyone had any luck with Spray paint you can find at your everyday store that will stick to lexan bodies and not fly off ? I really liked the pactra rattle cans but looks like they are not making them anymore. Not interested in messing with a air brush and well I have tried some of the Tamiya cans and just dont like the way some of the colors come out. Any help is appreciated !! Thanks


Maggio,
You can use most any rattle can you want Krylon, etc. The key is the prep.
First wash the body w/ hot water and dish soap. dry well and mask for paint.
Clean area to be painted with isopropyl alcohol.
Next is the key to adhesion. Use an aerosol PLASTIC ADHESION PROMOTER available at any automotive paint store, what ever brand available. spray one light coat on lexan before each color. allow promoter 10 min. dry time before color. Use ahesion promoter for each color. Your paint job WILL NOT fly off.
A can of adhesion promoter will last for many bodies and costs around $8.
Well worth the savings on r/c lexan paint alone!:thumbsup:


----------

